# Terrorists sick of being treated like photographers



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2010)

Funny!

http://newsarse.com/2010/08/06/terrorists-sick-of-being-treated-like-photographers/



> *Terrorist organisations have hit out at the police crackdown on citizen journalism which has led to radical extremists across the country being treated like common photographers.*
> Police forces have been taking an extremely tough stance against any members of the public wishing to take photographs of public buildings and public places, leaving many would-be terrorists unhappy at the implication they are also photographers.
> As one member of a Coventry-based Al Qaeda cell explained to us, I resent being treated like Im some sort of photographer.  The officer who stopped me had absolutely no evidence that mere photography was my intention, so what right did he have to detain me and delete my photographs.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2010)

ROFL - as ever, satire bites close to where the truth is tastiest .


----------



## Carol (Aug 7, 2010)

LFAO!!!!  :lfao:


----------

